# [Urheberrecht auf Anordnung, Farben und Farbverläufen]



## sabine (18. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage in eigener Sache.
Anbei ein Beispiel von einer Seite, die mich unheimlich anspricht.

Da ich durchaus in der Lage wäre, dieses Design selbst nachzubauen, ist mir natürlich diese Idee gekommen.

Meine Frage bezieht sich nun auf den Aspekt des Urheberrechts.

Wenn ich die Seite, gleiche Anordnung von Menü und Hauptbanner,  Farbverläufen in den Boxen, Rahmenfarben, sowie die Verwendung von ähnlichen Grau –und Rottönen, nachbauen würde, in wie weit würde ich dann das Urheberrecht des eigentlichen Designer verletzen? 

Ich würde keines falls, Grafiken wie zum Beispiel den Hugo-Boss-Banner, Bilder von Produkten etc verwenden, kleine Icons würden ebenfalls durch meine eigenen ersetzt.

Keine Frage, die feine Art ist es nicht aber genau in diese Richtung sollte das Design für meinen Webshop ungefähr tendieren, nun existiert aber bereits ein solches Design.


Ich wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Tipps in diesem Fachgebiet.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sabine.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Januar 2005)

Dass ist schwer zu sagen.
Laut deutschem Recht ist alles urheberrechtlich geschützt, was den Rahmen der Banalität übersteigt.
Ich persönlich würde nicht sagen, dass dieses Design diesen Rahmen sprengt(was keine Wertung des Designs ansich sein soll)....
Ich bin allerdings auch kein Richter, der das im Fall der Fälle zu entscheiden hätte.

Nur soviel... wenn du vorhast, dieses Design "nachzustellen", solltest du vielleicht diesen Thread wieder löschen, .... weil er als "Corpus Delikti" dienen könnte


----------



## sabine (19. Januar 2005)

guten morgen,

danke für deine hilfe. ich glaub, da muss ich mir wohl was neues einfallen lassen ( ist der eventuelle aufwand durch eine gerichtsverhandlung nicht wert ).

also dann, schöne woche noch
gruss sabine.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Januar 2005)

Eine unerfreuliche Überraschung erlebte der Full-Service-Provider ip & more GmbH mit seiner Klage vor dem Oberlandesgericht Hamm (Az: 4 U 51/04). Der Provider hatte den Konkurrenten 'NTEK webdesign & mehr' verklagt, weil dieser eine Website inklusive Quelltexten, Grafiken und Design für sein eigenes Internetangebot kopiert hatte. NTEK hatte sich auf geringste Modifikationen der im Layout vollständig übernommenen Webseite beschränkt, nämlich Logo und Firmenname und die Beschreibung der von NTEK angebotenen Dienstleistungen. 

den vollständigen Artikel findet Ihr unter: 
http://www.ibusiness.de/aktuell/db/1097052549.html


----------

